# My new baby came home yesterday!



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, it's new to me. I bought this boat back in May, it was a 1 owner. 1989 model C-Hawk 245. (first photo is boat as I bought it)n It had an I/O. I removed the I/O, sold the engine (good), that helped recover some of my investment cost. The old aluminum fuel tank was full of holes. I removed it, and replaced it with a 90 gallon Moller plastic tank. 

The old transom was rotted on one side, floor was 100% solid. It didn't take long for me to realize that building up the transom to hold a 600# outboard on a bracket was well above my pay grade. :yes: I towed it over to Fayne Limbo's (850-723-2473) shop for a make-over. I knew what I wanted, a clean deck with a built in live well. The results speak for themselves. It's going to be an awesome boat, not beautiful but very functional.

The single engine bracket was built by Byron Farve in Waveland, Ms. (228-671-1442). He's built for me before, a good solid functional bracket at a fair price. 

I picked the boat up yesterday! It will take a while for me to doll it up like I want.

Stay tuned for more.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

A few more "before" photos. That's gasoline in the bilge under the leaking tank.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That's badass. No-nonsense fishing machine and plenty of room to get it done in. Looking forward to the reports!


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Like the west coast style live well.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice rig. Built to fish.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks great, plenty of room that's what I like. I hate feeling crowded on a boat.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Now that is a fishing boat, man-0-man do I love pilot house boats.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Awesome! What are you going to power it with?


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

NKlamerus said:


> Awesome! What are you going to power it with?


Target is a new 300 Suzuki with fly by wire. :thumbsup: Reality might be a used 225 hp.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Target is a new 300 Suzuki with fly by wire.  Reality might be a used 225 hp.


Reality is always a downgrade lol

There's someone in Toms Bayou with a similar style boat (maybe shorter) and 2 Evinrude G2s on a turtle neck/bracket, not sure what size they are but he SENDS IT


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Now that's a fishing boat ! A big thumbsup !


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a beauty of a rig...dang how tall are ya? or is it a short boat? hahaha You and Spooney kin? hahaha


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Nice! :thumbsup:
Mr. Bogart would be proud. I bet you cant wait to sling blood all over that new gelcoat, ha ha. Serious fishing machine right there. What are you going to power it with?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That boat would be so awesome with a pair of 140 Suzuki's. Same weight as the 115's.



Jason said:


> That's a beauty of a rig...dang how tall are ya? or is it a short boat? hahaha You and Spooney kin? hahaha


7.4"


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice rig. Going to be awesome when b you finish it out.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Same Boat Style?*

Here is mine in the same Make and Model. I will be checking my gas tank. Same year and all. I like the modifications and I might have to see Limbo. I want my stern closed in as well. Mike


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Looks great! You gonna leave that name? Lil different but cool. &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

good lookin boat.
all it needs now is a smoke stack sticking up.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I must say that livewell is badass, load that up with 200+ sigs.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Looks a lot like a Parker. Great to fish off.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Those C-Hawks were\are very popular on Puget Sound & Alaska back when I was there. A lot of them had Volvo I\O’s with the Duo-Prop set up.


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

Fine fishing machine!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

NICE!!!

My buddy just bought a 23 John Allmand that we are going to do the same thing. We need a bracket made as well. What did that guy charge for the bracket?


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

kiefersdad said:


> Here is mine in the same Make and Model. I will be checking my gas tank. Same year and all. I like the modifications and I might have to see Limbo. I want my stern closed in as well. Mike


Is yours a 25, or a 245? The 25' is 9 1/2' beam with a fairly flat bottom. Mine is a 245, 8' beam with a sharper vee bottom. Supposed to take heavy seas better.

What's the performance #'s with the 225?


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Now that is a really nice boat, Love the Pilot House, Congrats, you did well!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

How well do those pilothouse boats handle the GOM's chop?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Looking great! Plenty of room on that boat.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Beam over 9*

The beam is over 9 foot and the 225 Honda pushes it right along. I wouldn't mind a pair of engines on the back off of a bracket. I love that live well in the center of the deck. I was thinking of closing the stern in and then doing the center of the stern higher than what you have so I could use it to cut bait. Just not sure if that would impede my view towards the stern. However with a livewell in the center of the deck I think you could have a nice bait table right there and avoid the stern rise. The cover over the top helps keep my bald head from blistering in the sun. I do a bit of trolling but I love my bottom fishing. I'd love to see that rig sometime. good luck with it. We fish out of Destin a bit.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Pier-Dude said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOMdNtbW5y4


Sounds like a lot of pounding going on in this video.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Finally got to do some work on the C-Hawk. Installed the 1kw thru-hull transducer, the raw water intake, 1100 gph bilge pump, and the live well drain thru-hull. (dang, those sea cocks were expensive)

All left to do in the bilge is tying up the wiring, and a short piece of 1 1/4 drain pipe.

I've also dry fitted the bracket. Looks like I'm going to have to slightly modify the bracket to fit the transom, starboard side corner curled outward about 3/8 of an inch. Easier to modify the bracket than flatten the transom.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

You should consider a bigger gas bottle for the fish cooker. :thumbup:


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

He could cook fish for a few months with that.

You getting the boat right. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

SHO-NUFF said:


> You should consider a bigger gas bottle for the fish cooker. :thumbup:


I "cook" a lot of lead. We just did 500 12 oz sinkers for the American Spirit head boat.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm sure you know without my saying but be sure to put a sacrificial anode or two on that bracket.:yes:
Really looking good!!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> I'm sure you know without my saying but be sure to put a sacrificial anode or two on that bracket.:yes:
> Really looking good!!


Good idea, I'll do it.

Today I started to drill my transom and bracket. I used a drill guide to ensure that the holes were perpendicular to the bracket/transom. Started with 1/4 pilot holes, will enlarge to 9/16 for 1/2" bolts. Since I live in a one horse town, a trip to Fastenal is in order. It's going to take some really long bolts. Note on the photos a circled hole, that is where I drilled for two screws into the transom. They hold the bracket in place while I mark the transom for drilling.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Looking really good. 
I had a 26' boat with an Armstrong bracket. The anode had to be changed yearly and that boat was kept in dry storage. Make sure it contacts the aluminum well and not a painted area. Mine had the anode that was shaped like a pancake with one bolt in the center.


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

Boat is really looking good!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Today I got sticker shock. I bought the bolts to secure the bracket onto the transom, a mere $165 (did include tube of 5200). All the bolts dry fitted fine (thanks to Fayne Limbo for suggesting drilling the holes slightly larger than the bolts.) I'm waiting for my aluminum welder to patch the cut I had to make on the bracket to make it match the transom before I install the bracket. The starboard corner of the transom made a wild 3/8" jog, it was either modify the bracket or fare out the entire transom.

I laid out the new rod holders. I ended up with 16. Is that too many? :no:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

very nice.

too many rod holders, no IMHO.

looking forward to sea-trial photos


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been playing in fiberglass the last couple of days.  Had to convert the old cabin hatch hole to fit a new "Jim Black" hatch. The boat had a nice 1/2 "hump" where the hatch needed to go. I took a piece of 3/4" plywood, cut out the inside for the hatch, then used a table saw to match the contour of the "hump". Then I glassed it to the hull. Now it's a nice flat surface for the hatch to fit on. I still have to do a bit of fairing to make it look nice.

I also mounted my anchor winch. Power up and down from my helm! No climbing out onto the bow to handle the anchor.:thumbsup: Tomorrow, I'll fabricate a bow pulpit.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

You can't have too many rod holders.
Like the country music song "Too Much Fun".


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

kiefersdad said:


> The beam is over 9 foot and the 225 Honda pushes it right along. I wouldn't mind a pair of engines on the back off of a bracket. I love that live well in the center of the deck. I was thinking of closing the stern in and then doing the center of the stern higher than what you have so I could use it to cut bait. Just not sure if that would impede my view towards the stern. However with a livewell in the center of the deck I think you could have a nice bait table right there and avoid the stern rise. The cover over the top helps keep my bald head from blistering in the sun. I do a bit of trolling but I love my bottom fishing. I'd love to see that rig sometime. good luck with it. We fish out of Destin a bit.


Were you running into Tom's Bayou yesterday?


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Not in the bayou*

No sir,
I haven't been out that way in a long time. I was fishing out of Destin last week and we fished the edge. Seas were calm and we did ok.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

It's been a slow go for the last couple of weeks, filling holes, sanding, and waiting for my aluminum welder to have some free time to weld on my bracket where I had to reshape it to fit the wavy transom. 

Welder finally was able to come by and do a quick seam on the transom. Now things are finally happening! I primed the bottom of the transom, easier when it was upside down. I got everything ready, then fishing buddy Freddy came over to help with bolting up the bracket to the transom. Problem #1. The first stainless lock nut I used decided to freeze up after only 2" of threads. Go to plan "b", I used lock washers and regular stainless nuts. Using a 2' cheater, I backed the bad lock nut back off, bolt threads were toast. Finally, we got everything tightened up. Then to clean off the excess 5200. 

All the rod holders are now 5200 and bolted in place, twin antenna mounts are bolted in place. Front hatch is now screwed in place. 

The original helm station inside was reworked and moved to the outside station. Fits really well, just what I wanted. Also, a good place to set the drink ice chest under.

I ordered my Sitex autopilot, and around another $450 worth of hydraulic hoses. Nothing cheap about a boat rebuild. :no:


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Paint a hog on her and name her Razorback!!:thumbsup:


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks like your doing it up right.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Finally started some of the "fun stuff" today. Mounted the inside Furuno 585 and the Garmin 3210. Also mounted the inside helm. I built a bracket for my newly acquired Furuno GP33. This gps is necessary to "talk" to my Furuno bottom machine(s). If I run over something even at high speed, I can scroll over to the event and hit "mark". It will give me the lat/lon of the bottom spot I want to look at again. A really neat feature.

The shifters are sitting in place, waiting for cables before mounting. Not wanting any exposed cables dangling or through a hole in the floor, I drilled large holes and epoxied 1 1/2" pvc for the cables to go through, coming out at the correct angles for the shifters to work easily.

Outside, I mounted Furuno 585 #2, and a Garmin 182C. I still need a compass outside. Also, the helm was bolted up tight.

Note the twin Icom IC0125's. One is brand new out of the box, I bought it off Ebay on 8/4/2004. It has been hoarded up in my closet waiting for the day I'd have a closed cabin boat to put it in.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice Robert. That's going to be a fishing machine!


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

If you'll use two different grades of stainless for the nuts and bolts it's a little less likely to gall.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Boat update: Boat has done great! I've swapped the bow winch for a $3000 self-deploying trolling motor. A new top provides much needed shade. The outside station was eliminated (not needed with the trolling motor). Trim tabs were added. I've also added an EPIRB just in case. 

I'm coming up on my 400 hour oil change, motor is as close to perfect as I could ask for. So far, no problems at all on any mechanical, electrical, or fuel systems. Like owning a new boat knowing that everything was done right.
This is by far the most "safe" feeling boat I've owned.

Center consoles are fine when the sun shines, but when it gets ugly, I close the windows and ride home in the dry. :yes:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I love this boat.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

If your running a rubber hubbed prop, I would suggest carrying a spare.

Nice rig though. A fish killer.


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Tons of elbow room, I like the design. 
Very nice!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Fine looking boat, Congrats on a good job !!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

Now that is what I call a Fishing Machine!!!


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

love it. Been following it since the beginning.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

And now, it's for sale. I'm getting too old for a long day on a smaller boat. 
Just like it sits, $30,000. Got well over 40K in it.


----------

